# Cigar Illusion (new version)



## MartinPens (May 16, 2011)

Working to improve the look of the ash and the diameter of the piece.
Also someone mentioned that I should try putting the ash part in the cap. It took me a while to get my brain flipped around, but it makes more sense to do it this way. 

The wood is Koa and the ash is Grey Buckeye. The pen uses parts from the Churchill kit and the Gentleman's kit. 

Thanks to Lee (leestoresund) for the cigar label!

There are things I like about it and things I don't like about it.
The finish is a little tung oil and later a couple coats of thin CA buffed with 0000steal wool. (I don't like glossy cigars)

Enjoy. Comments always welcome.

Martin


----------



## leestoresund (May 16, 2011)

Nice job, Martin.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 16, 2011)

Looks like you are a master at these.  I can't get my mind around how you make the ash look so real.  I've got to try one of these someday when I get good at pen making.  Very nice.  Now just add a pen box that looks like a nice cigar box ....


----------



## boxerman (May 16, 2011)

Very nice pen Martin. I really like your cigar pens. I would love to have one.


----------



## U-Turn (May 16, 2011)

WOW - what a pen.


----------



## mrburls (May 16, 2011)

Looks great Martin and the ash is looking awesome. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ossaguy (May 16, 2011)

That's a real work of art,it looks so much like the real thing.

Fantastic job,Martin!

Steve


----------



## johncrane (May 16, 2011)

Martin! 
Awesome Cigar pen,the mods you've done are really good well done.


----------



## Rmartin (May 16, 2011)

Really nice!

Have you ever thought of adding a little red fire line?


----------



## MartinPens (May 16, 2011)

Search cigar illusion in the "show off" thread. Not sure if I've tried red, but I photoshopped in some smoke on earlier versions. (as in the avitar) May need to do that with this one.

I love getting comments about my "ash" - just not so much from the guys. :biggrin: 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bluwolf (May 17, 2011)

You definitely have that ash down to a science. Very nice.


----------



## workinforwood (May 17, 2011)

they amaze me every time I see one you do Martin. I do like it better with the ash on the end of the pen not the cap. It makes more sense to me that way, as the pen is what you right with not the cap.


----------



## wizard (May 17, 2011)

Martin, As usual, another stunning and creative pen!!! I wish I had the know how to put parts and surround it with wood together to create such a work of art. Thanks so much for showing! Regards, Doc


----------



## sgimbel (May 17, 2011)

Is this kitless?  If not what kid do you start with?  Beautiful pen.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 17, 2011)

Great looking pen Martin. I was hoping to try putting the ash on the cap end before you got to it! The other comment I made, which IMO, would make this pen look that much nicer, would be to add a lower label so one edge is at the seam, so it hides it.

I hope to try a few of these when my labels get here (thanks to you!!) :biggrin:

AK


----------



## clapiana (May 17, 2011)

That took 20 mins to make?  haha (wink)
Stunning piece of work Martin well done indeed


----------



## lorbay (May 17, 2011)

sgimbel said:


> Is this kitless? If not what kid do you start with? Beautiful pen.


 


sgimbel said:


> The wood is Koa and the ash is Grey Buckeye. The pen uses parts from the Churchill kit and the Gentleman's kit.
> 
> Thanks to Lee (leestoresund) for the cigar label!


 
This is why you have to read the whole thread.

Lin.


----------



## Katsin (May 17, 2011)

Amazing how good that ash looks.


----------



## omb76 (May 17, 2011)

That is too cool!!


----------



## greggas (May 17, 2011)

Martin...nice work as always.

It is amazing how realistic the ash looks.  How did you texture the buckeye...?


----------



## MartinPens (May 17, 2011)

The texture was done with a Dremmel with a fine tip.  Thanks. Appreciate all the compliments!  : )

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jim15 (May 17, 2011)

That's beyond awesome.


----------



## wiset1 (May 17, 2011)

Looks awesome as always, and I like that you're going back to these.  The use of the Grey Buckeye truly adds class to the pen and a bit of realism.  The Koa looks a lot like some curly walnut I had over here.  I cut about 80 blanks from a board I had here and shipped it back with my stuff.  I'll have to send you some to work with when we finally make it back.  They are an inch square by six long so the closed end should work.  Anyways...awesome pen!


----------



## CSue (May 17, 2011)

Okay Martin . . . Great Ash!

really nice pen.  this has always fascinated me - how the ash can look so real.  I can almost smell my grandfather's cigar just looking at it.


----------



## MartinPens (May 17, 2011)

CSue said:
			
		

> Okay Martin . . . Great Ash!
> 
> really nice pen.  this has always fascinated me - how the ash can look so real.  I can almost smell my grandfather's cigar just looking at it.



: ). LOL.  Thanks Sue

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## macsplinter (May 17, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## MartinPens (May 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Sue - my grandfather smoked cigars too. I'm glad these don't smell like cigars!

I'm trying to track down where I got the nice grey buckeye from. It's so perfect for ash.  And would also like to thank whoever suggested switching the ash to the other end.  Makes sense now! Duh!  These do take a little longer than 20 min to make.  ; )

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jimofsanston (May 17, 2011)

Nah! 15mins at most. Amazing worlk.


----------



## Padre (May 17, 2011)

That is so cool!!!!!


----------



## ohiococonut (May 17, 2011)

Amazing! 

If it weren't for the fine line from the cap you'd be hard pressed to guess it's a pen.


----------



## bitshird (May 17, 2011)

That  is a great looking pen, it does look like a classic Cigar..


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 17, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> ...  And would also like to thank whoever suggested switching the ash to the other end.  Makes sense now! Duh!


Your welcome!

Thanks to you for sending me some labels so I can copy, I mean steal, I mean borrow some of your design features.:biggrin:.

AK


----------



## Andrewsignore (May 17, 2011)

nice


----------



## MartinPens (May 18, 2011)

Andrew,

Go for it!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with.  These are fun to make, but I don't find them very stylistically enjoyable to write with.  I'm working on an idea to maintain the illusion and yet have a stylistically pleasing pen.  Haven't been able to get it to come out yet, but it's the challenge that I'm enjoying.

I need to make one for the guy at the cigar shop.  He doesn't seem to care much about the style, he just likes that it looks like a cigar AND it's a functional pen.

The ash is not horribly difficult.  Just get a nice gray piece of buckeye - take a Dremmel to it and add some black here and there. There are still a few ways to make it look more like ash, but it's a work in progress.  Getting rid of that middle line is the next challenge. 

Thanks for the comments

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## turbowagon (May 18, 2011)

You're getting really good at these, Martin.  Looking forward to see what you come up with next.

- Joe


----------



## MartinPens (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe.  Looking forward to some self threaded pieces from you. One of my ideas would require I purchase a tap and die set, but I'm not there yet. I may jump in soon, though.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## TexasTaxi (May 18, 2011)

If it's lit, which is indicated by the ash, it needs to have the other end cut off, punched, or V notched ... you can't smoke without cutting the end of a "real" cigar! 

I'm just kidding, that's friggin awesome! Even the ash looks amazingly real!


----------



## MartinPens (May 19, 2011)

All in good time..... All in good time. : )

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Woodlvr (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful work Martin. Cigar pens are not "my thing" BUT that is beautiful work. I cannot wrap my head around how you make the ash look so real. I try to imagine a piece of Grey Buckeye roughed up but it eludes me. My comment about "not my thing" 
is personal because smoking and alcohol took my father early from me-nothing personal to you. Thanks for showing your beautiful work.


----------



## MartinPens (May 21, 2011)

*I understand*



Woodlvr said:


> Beautiful work Martin. Cigar pens are not "my thing" BUT that is beautiful work. I cannot wrap my head around how you make the ash look so real. I try to imagine a piece of Grey Buckeye roughed up but it eludes me. My comment about "not my thing"
> is personal because smoking and alcohol took my father early from me-nothing personal to you. Thanks for showing your beautiful work.


 

Mike,
I understand where you are coming from. My grandfather died at an early age from lung cancer - he smoked cigars.
My wife is a physician and teaches smoking cessation to medical students. She wasn't thrilled with the idea. She has complimented the creativity involved, but really doesn't care for anything associated with tobacco. I understand that.  I haven't felt any great conflicts in me. I'm not a smoker and for me it isn't about smoking - but I can understand the connection and respect those that oppose it - even in the form of emulation in art (craftsmanship).

Thanks for the compliments. Creativity is what I value. 

Martin


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 31, 2011)

A little update. I went to PA and took a weekend hollow turning course with David Ellsworth and took this pen along to show to my brother who was meeting me there. I showed the pen to Mr. Ellsworth and he took interest in it and was a great encouragement. We ended up making a trade - he set me up with some of his custom hollowing tools and signature gouge. So he now owns the one photographed in this thread. : )


----------



## hewunch (Oct 31, 2011)

Too cool!


----------

